# Carolina Skiff livewell system?



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a 16' Carolina Skiff center console and I'd like to install a livewell. A guy told me the other day that Carolina Skiff sells an integrated livewell/seat that mounts in front of the console. I looked on the CS website and saw the livewell as an option on new boats but no mention of it as an add on for older boats, and no price was given. I was wondering if anyone on here has any idea how much one of these would cost and if they can be ordered from a CS dealer. Thanks in advance, I greatly appreciate any help or input.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a Mckee Craft, it has a livewell in the front of the console, then there is a cusion on top of it to sit on... I'm not sure if it was built like that or if it was a add on.. But it is nice, the only bad thing I found was my live-well hose started to leak so I had to pull the center console up a few inch's to connect a new hose and run it to the back.


----------



## J&E Marine (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello I can install that no problem all I need is a model number and such. Thanks J. J&Emarineandrebuilds.com 1-850-332-5791


----------

